# Lil Kahuna Rig Trip 11/26-11/27



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Did it again last night. Got five yellowfin. Two were around 30lbs. The others weighed in at 64, 60, and 58. Caught blackin till our arms fell off. Also caught a nice mahi at the rig. A large contender right next to us last evening hooked a blue and I assume they caught the fish. What a sight. We were focusing on decent yellowfin skying at dust and then all of a sudden I see this blue jumping over and over again. Then noticed the guys in the contender were hooked up. A went ahead and reeled all the lines in and moved to the other side of the rig. Darkness soon fell and I"m sure those guys had their hands full trying to land the billfish in darkness. 

All tuna were taken on the chuck. Bite didn't turn on until after midnight. I left HM at 3AM to make turkey day dinner. I've got some nice pics and I'll post later tonight after dinner with the family. 

Lil Kahuna










Randy on the way out to horn. Marlin in the background. Notice how calm!!!










Ram, late afternoon on the way to horn. 










Trying to contain green tuna. 










Tim with his tuna.










Craig with his tuna. 










Sunrise this Thanksgiving morning. Almost at the pass. Still dead calm!!










Unloading the transom box. 










Three of the largest yellowfin.


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Helped TCAT unload this morningand he sure has a good mess of Tuna . As always GREAT JOB !!!!!!!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

You sir are great... and beating me to death at the same time!!



Waiting for the post/pics dude. 



:toast - congrats on the YFT!

Stressless


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanksgiving Tuna and you got back in time for a family Dinner!!! Now thats a MAN TRIP!!! Great job guys!! Keith, I knew you guy were filling you fishboxes when I saw seas at 1-2 ft. Way to make it happen. :bowdown

Jeff


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Good catch. And thanks for the report.you never know unless you go. You went and now we know. Gene


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Now thats what I'm talking about. Great catch guys looks like you had some great sea conditions.:bowdown


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Great catch !!!!!!!!!!!!! Better than any turkey i ever had !!!!!!!! :clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

look at all the BLOOOOOOOOOD. nice keith youre the man


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great Job guys. Y'all need to change your names to the "Tuna Boys"


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

there y'all go again. Dammit man. Nice job.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Two runs out in a week,also saw two pods of sperm whales around the Marlin catching thier breath. Keith got some video. The Relentless released the Blue we saw hook up and caught a 100+ tuna on mullet.


----------

